
HT: a file editor/viewer/analyzer for executables - vmorgulis
http://hte.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
======
vmorgulis
Github:
[https://github.com/sebastianbiallas/ht](https://github.com/sebastianbiallas/ht)

